# New Juice Line In Stock



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

We at Vape King are proud to announce that we now stock Vape Elixer Premium E-liquid made by Ecigssa's very own @SunRam 

Full update coming soon

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Super news!

Wishing you and @SunRam all the best with this.

Will definitely be ordering and trying them out in time...

Will you have stock available that we can pick up at the Vape Meet?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

Yes we will @Silver he dropped our stock off yesterday 

Just waiting on full flavour descriptions to update the site and I will post here too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Awesome

I can feel a biggish Vapeking shopping basket brewing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SunRam (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> Super news!
> 
> Wishing you and @SunRam all the best with this.


Thanks @Silver!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

Hell yes! This is good news - hurry up with the descriptions guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Oooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## SunRam (30/3/14)

@Rob Fisher, look out for the Qalactin Hypermint, menthol lovers like yourself, will really enjoy it! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

PayPal not working? Email or password not working? It's worked a few times before!

@Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff please check!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

SunRam said:


> @Rob Fisher, look out for the Qalactin Hypermint, menthol lovers like yourself, will really enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Not in the shop yet? I assume it's still coming?


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

do you mean payfast?Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Gizmo said:


> do you mean payfast?Rob?


Yebo


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Invalid username or password [ E2c4d82 ]


----------



## Gizmo (30/3/14)

Okay well I had a order in 13:20 no problem.. So its not a issue on my side. Try forget password on payfast's website?


----------



## SunRam (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not in the shop yet? I assume it's still coming?


I only delivered the liquids yesterday to Vapeking, @Gizmo will still load the stock on the website. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Yip it's me... I'm old and need to be forgiven for being a large dork!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Not in the shop yet? I assume it's still coming?



Busy with it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

OK in that case I'll hang on before pulling the trigger on the shopping basket button if there asre still more juices to add!

@Gizmo please beep me when all the liquids are added!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK in that case I'll hang on before pulling the trigger on the shopping basket button if there asre still more juices to add!
> 
> @Gizmo please beep me when all the liquids are added!



Shall do so


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it's me... I'm old and need to be forgiven for being a large dork!



Actually I thought there may be more stuff being added so it was all a grand master plan... that last statrement was a complete lie... I was just being a large goose!


----------



## SunRam (30/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK in that case I'll hang on before pulling the trigger on the shopping basket button if there asre still more juices to add!
> 
> @Gizmo please beep me when all the liquids are added!


@Rob Fisher, as a first purchase I suggest some of the following flavours: Plasma Juice, Qalactin Hypermint, Awesomesauce, Quintessence and Original, those are my personal favourites. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

SunRam said:


> @Rob Fisher, as a first purchase I suggest some of the following flavours: Plasma Juice, Qalactin Hypermint, Awesomesauce, Quintessence and Original, those are my personal favourites.



Roger that!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/3/14)

All done @Rob Fisher just used his logo for now until I can take high res pictures of the bottles for the site

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (31/3/14)

The flavour options look awesome. Can't wait to try this, and so conveniently at Vapeking too! Nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

